# Replacing crank on Andersen Casement Window



## pjmhuffman (Sep 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the steps to replacing a split arm crank operator on an 1984 Andersen Casement window please. Thanks.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

You may have to pull up the molding covering the operator, but the operator is usually held with 2-3 screws. If the molding is painted, cut along the edges with a utility knife, this will reduce chipping of paint. Start from the outside and gently pry it off. Usually held with 2 finish nails.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

open the window. Remove the screw from the crank and slide it off. It's splined to the operator. Remove the screws from the plastic cover and remove. Remove the screws that secure the operator to the sill. Slide the operator out of the pocket towards you. The window will come partly closed. At one place in the track under the window there is a cut out where the roller on the operator will drop out of the track. Move the roller to that place and drop it out. Slide the old operator out of it's position. Reverse the steps to install the new operator. A few things generally ruin these operators. Mostly they are the fault of the person using them. A few things that will keep these servicable for many years. NEVER use the operator to tightly close the window. Use the latche(s) after the window comes against the stop. Lubricate the hinges, so the window swings freely. Lube the operator and roller occaisionally. After the window is latched, back off the tension on the operator slightly. If the window has two latches, always use both of them. Never leave the window open in gusty, windy conditions.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Sep 27, 2014)

Maintenance 6 said:


> open the window. Remove the screw from the crank and slide it off. It's splined to the operator. Remove the screws from the plastic cover and remove. Remove the screws that secure the operator to the sill. Slide the operator out of the pocket towards you. The window will come partly closed. At one place in the track under the window there is a cut out where the roller on the operator will drop out of the track. Move the roller to that place and drop it out. Slide the old operator out of it's position. Reverse the steps to install the new operator. A few things generally ruin these operators. Mostly they are the fault of the person using them. A few things that will keep these servicable for many years. NEVER use the operator to tightly close the window. Use the latche(s) after the window comes against the stop. Lubricate the hinges, so the window swings freely. Lube the operator and roller occaisionally. After the window is latched, back off the tension on the operator slightly. If the window has two latches, always use both of them. Never leave the window open in gusty, windy conditions.


I can't the window to make it to the latches. All the other windows are fine. Could it be the operator is screwed up from years of trying to close the window? It works...just gets to the final 1/2 inch and stops.


----------

